

GCC 4.8.1 released, C++11 feature complete - blackhole
http://isocpp.org/blog/2013/05/gcc-4.8.1-released-c11-feature-complete

======
jahnu
Worth noting that libstdc++, whilst a separate project, is not yet feature
complete.

[http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/libstdc++/manual/status.html#s...](http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/libstdc++/manual/status.html#status.iso.200x)

~~~
ot
OTOH libc++, the stdlib of the Clang project, is C++11 feature complete (and I
guess it is the only one):

> libc++ is a 100% complete C++11 implementation on Apple's OS X.

<http://libcxx.llvm.org/>

~~~
michielvoo
Is the lib tied to the compiler, or are they interchangeable?

~~~
dietrichepp
I don't know about GCC, but Clang (at least on OS X) lets you select the
stdandard library with the -stdlib option. So the only question is whether you
can use libc++ with GCC.

~~~
zaphoyd
When I did research on this a year or two ago the GCC folks told me that GCC
is highly coupled to libstdc++ and that it is not really interchangeable. I am
not sure if this has changed more recently.

Clang definitely lets you easily switch between libstdc++ and libc++.

~~~
livingparadox
I can confirm you can use libc++ with gcc. I've already built a couple
projects with it. It was the only way I could get past the linker step, once I
included any c++11 standard library functions...

------
blinkingled
FWIW, Go 1.1 support was planned to be in GCC 4.8.1 but that has not happened
and now the plan is for 4.8.2 to have it.

~~~
SiVal
Is there an estimated time of arrival for 4.8.2 yet?

~~~
dmit
July 2013.

<https://code.google.com/p/go/source/detail?r=6c64135360c2>

------
zaphoyd
according to its release page clang 3.3 (due for release next wednesday) is
also C++11 feature complete and apparently has implementations for several
c++1y features already.

<http://clang.llvm.org/cxx_status.html>

~~~
mpyne
And perhaps more importantly, clang is the only project with a full
implementation of the C++11 standard library. GCC supports the language but
libstdc++ is not all the way there yet.

------
shared4you
OT: I submitted the same news yesterday, but HN didn't pick it up:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5797905>

Just 7 votes, but today this story is already on HN front page. Hmmm, may be I
should've chosen a better title.

~~~
melling
Happens all the time. It used to be worse because there wasn't a duplicate
submit feature. You'd see two posts that were 20 minutes apart and the second
one caught people's attention. It only takes a couple upvotes before others
will take a look.

------
OrsenPike
Anyone know if there are any Windows builds available for GCC 4.8.x ? I
normally use TDM/MinGW but they are lagging on 4.7.2.

Also slightly off topic how is clang on Windows these days?

~~~
octopus
Here, a 4.8.0 build for 32 and 64 bits Windows:

<http://www.equation.com/servlet/equation.cmd?fa=fortran>

~~~
OrsenPike
Thanks I will check it out

